# 5300 camera for first steps on a long path to photography



## Cenra (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, first post.  
           So I bought the Nikon 5300 with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-140 MM f/3.5-5.6G ED VR.  I bought this camera as a starting point in becoming a professional photographer.  I've signed up for classes at a community college.  So I'll be working on making a portfolio as soon as I get the basics.  My question was that, is this camera, a good starter camera to begin with?  Or could h have made a better choice in selecting a better quality camera? I know its not a full frame camera but the 2000$ price tag was a little to high for me currently for the D600.

Thank you guys, any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 10, 2013)

Cenra said:


> Hello everyone, first post.
> So I bought the Nikon 5300 with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-140 MM f/3.5-5.6G ED VR.  I bought this camera as a starting point in becoming a professional photographer.  I've signed up for classes at a community college.  So I'll be working on making a portfolio as soon as I get the basics.  My question was that, is this camera, a good starter camera to begin with?  Or could h have made a better choice in selecting a better quality camera? I know its not a full frame camera but the 2000$ price tag was a little to high for me currently for the D600.
> 
> Thank you guys, any input would be greatly appreciated!



The D5300 is not a bad choice over all for starting out, it will give you excellent image quality and has some bells and whistles that you might appreciate like the built in wifi and GPS.  I use a D5100 myself and I love it - but then again I'm a dedicated amateur rather than a pro so I've always found the D5100 more than sufficient for my needs.  A D7000 or D7100 might have been a better option given your stated goal of "going pro" at some point, but for now the D5300 should be more than sufficient.  If I can make a recommendation, while photography classes are certainly a good idea I'd see about maybe getting signed up for some business classes as well.  Being a pro photographer is as much if not more about being able to market yourself and run your own small business as it is with your skills behind the camera.


----------



## Cenra (Dec 10, 2013)

I did take a look at the D7100 and the only thing that stood out from the D5300 is the shutter speed of 1/8000 while the 5300 is 1/4000.  So I chose the option of wifi and GPS and the swivel screen over the integrated screen that the 7100 has, even if it has double the resolution.  I will take a look into business classes as well.  That seems to be an issue that pops up more than a couple of times from what I've read.  So your right, it is, if not more important.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 10, 2013)

Your ability to confidently run a legitimate business is a hundred times more important than the camera you use. Conquering the technical side of photography is easy. Running a business legally is much more difficult in my opinion.

That being said should've bought a D800 or D4.


----------



## Cenra (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion.  I will very much look into it.  But on the other point, the D800 and D4 are a little out of my price range right now.  But I am loving my D5300.  It just feels right!!  A lot of features.  which reminds me, I need to buy another battery. lol  GO NIKON!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 10, 2013)

Cenra said:


> I did take a look at the D7100 and the only thing that stood out from the D5300 is the shutter speed of 1/8000 while the 5300 is 1/4000.  So I chose the option of wifi and GPS and the swivel screen over the integrated screen that the 7100 has, even if it has double the resolution.  I will take a look into business classes as well.  That seems to be an issue that pops up more than a couple of times from what I've read.  So your right, it is, if not more important.



Makes sense, actually the D7100 does have a few other items of interest but a lot of it is going to be based on what features are of import to you personally, so really there is no bad choice.  I've found my own D5100 to be an excellent combination of features for the price and I've been extremely happy with it overall.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 10, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Cenra said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, first post.
> ...


My wise friend has really hit the nail on the head here both in the comment about the cameras and taking classes in business.
I know nothing about business so I will refrain from advising you on that but I will agree that the D7100 would have been the better choice, it really is directed at the more serious shooter and will be a fantastic second body camera in the future for you once you are ready to go pro and get a FX camera, it also has the in body focusing motor and lots of other goodies a pro will appreciate.
Still the D5300 is a phenomenally good camera, it has same sensor as the D7100 has and also got rid of the AA filter as did the D7100.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 10, 2013)

Exchange it for the D7100.  The additional command dial will prove very useful once you start to shoot in manual mode.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2013)

Cenra said:


> Hello everyone, first post.
> So I bought the Nikon 5300 with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-140 MM f/3.5-5.6G ED VR.  I bought this camera as a starting point in becoming a professional photographer.  I've signed up for classes at a community college.  So I'll be working on making a portfolio as soon as I get the basics.  My question was that, is this camera, a good starter camera to begin with?  Or could h have made a better choice in selecting a better quality camera? I know its not a full frame camera but the 2000$ price tag was a little to high for me currently for the D600.
> 
> Thank you guys, any input would be greatly appreciated!



Well, yeah, learn the basics, built a portfolio, then become a professional photographer. That's pretty much the normal concept these days. The only tough thing is that to make a living as a professional photographer, you will need business skills, marketing skills, operating capital, luck, dedication, and maybe a modicum of skill and artistry. You will be competing with millions of other moms with a camera and dads with a camera, high school kids, college students, and former professional shooters who now do photography part-time. I see nothing wrong with your plan, as long as you allow three or four years between_ learning the basics_ and _becoming a professional photographer_.


----------



## Cenra (Dec 10, 2013)

goodguy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Cenra said:
> ...




I hear what your saying but as far as the reviews I've read, the image quality on both the 5300 and 7100 are very identical.  So I am confused why the 5300 is a DX and the 7100 is a FX since the cmos sensor size is the same?  Or I might be missing something.  I do agree that the 5300 is a phenomenal camera.  I was playing around with the remote feature on my note 3 which lets you take remote pictures.  That was pretty awesome I would say.  But if anyone could clarify the difference between the dx and fx of these 2 cameras.  On another note, I've been playing with the A mode and is it normal to with 400 iso at f5.6 for the shutter speed vary between 1 and 2s.?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 10, 2013)

Cenra said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Both the D7100 and the D5300 are DX format, or cropped sensor cameras.  For FX or full frame you would need to step up to a D600, D610, D800, or beyond.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 10, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Cenra said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, first post.
> ...




Garcon.. oh Garcon!  Yes, I'll take a modicum of skill and artistry please.  What?  Your all out?  Crap.  Ok, how's the shrimp?  Lol


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2013)

Some notable functional differences between a D5300 and a D7100:

The D7100 has 2 memory card slots, the D5300 has only 1.
The D7100 has 2 command wheels, the D5300 has only 1.
The D7100 has a 100% coverage pentaprism viewfinder, the D5300 has 95% coverage using a pentamirror viewfinder.
The D7100 is compatible with AI-P NIKKOR lenses, and non-CPU AI lenses Nikon lenses. but the D5300 isn't. Being a compact DLSR, the D5300 does not have an auto focus (AF) motor and screw-drive system and will not AF Nikon D lenses.
The D7100 can do up to 5 auto exposure brackets (AEB), the D5300 can only do a max of 3 AEB.
The D7100 has Nikon's Advanced 3500DX, 51 focus point (15 cross type points) auto focus system (*-2 EV* to +19 EV), the D5300 has Nikon's 4800DX 39 focus points (9 cross type) auto focus system (*-1 EV* to +19 EV).
(The extra stop of low light auto focus ability (-2 EV for the D7100, only -1 EV for the D5300) makes a real AF difference in low light.)
The D7100 has a 1/250 flash x-sync speed, the D5300 flash x-sync speed is 1/200.
The D7100 has off camera flash Commander mode and Auto FP high speed flash sync. The D5300 has neither.


----------



## Cenra (Dec 10, 2013)

KmH said:


> Some notable functional differences between a D5300 and a D7100:
> 
> The D7100 has 2 memory card slots, the D5300 has only 1.
> The D7100 has 2 command wheels, the D5300 has only 1.
> ...



I didn't notice some of the differences when I compared the 2 but I think for now the D5300 fits my needs.  I figure I'm years away from actually putting the features listed above to actual good use although they sound like they are good to have.  I guess it all comes down to personal choice and need.  I do thank you for your input.


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 10, 2013)

The D5300 is a good learning platform. You will need to set it up correctly so that you can modify your exposure triangle quickly. That means you need to set the "FN" button up so that you can change your ISO, your wheel set up to change your shutter speed, and the "+/-" button to affect your aperture. Once you've set the camera up this way, you'll be able to adjust your exposure, ISO, and shutter speed just as quickly as any other camera (when I first got the D5200, some "experts" didn't realize this could be done, so they told me the camera was a bad choice). 

You will absolutely end up replacing your 18-140mm lens though. It may be a good lens for now, and it may be a lens that you continue to use at times, but overall it won't be a lens that you'll consider ideal in the professional field. 

If you're truly set on becoming a professional photographer, be very wary of what glass you purchase from here on in. Consider whether you want to continue buying crop-sensor glass, or if you want to move forward purchasing full-frame glass. Technology changes, and so in a year or two years who knows what options will be out there. You *might* not want to stick with Nikon: who knows what happens as you learn. So be wary about how much money you invest as you move forward. You seem budget-conscious, so you may want to stick to exactly what you need. I think you will end up needing at least a couple different prime lenses though.


----------



## Cenra (Dec 10, 2013)

Cenra said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Some notable functional differences between a D5300 and a D7100:
> ...



On another note I forgot to mention, video is important to me and the 5300 records at 60p while the 7100 is only capable of 7080i.  which was a factor when I bought the camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 10, 2013)

Cenra said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Some notable functional differences between a D5300 and a D7100:
> ...



No harm in using the D5300 for now and then when you do decide your ready to turn pro take a look at what's available at that time and purchasing another camera body.  If it happens to be a D7000/D7100 or whatever it turns out to be the best bang for your buck at the time, as a pro you'll most likely want to have a backup camera on hand anyway just in case something goes wrong with your primary camera - so the D5300 won't be wasted even then.  For now of course you've got a pretty decent camera to work with and hone your skills.

So yup, it's all good.. lol


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 10, 2013)

Cenra said:


> Cenra said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



It sort-of sounds like you're muddling fun features in with a professional goal. If you want to become a professional photographer, and you're on a budget, don't make purchases based on fun extra features which don't apply to your field.

With that said, if videography is part of the profession you're pursuing (ex. part of wedding photography), then that makes sense.

Still, the D5300 is not a bad choice.


----------



## RobMelone (Dec 16, 2013)

Among those business classes, you'll want to take some marketing classes. You'll find those really useful as well...


----------



## jaomul (Jan 23, 2014)

If you customise and know your camera well it could certainly be used for certain pro applications. If you stick with your plan though it is likely you will know exactly what features you do and don't need by the time you are good enough to be a pro. This d5300 is a step above entry level though the camera is very sophisticated in comparison to the models of a few years ago. In a studio situation this camera could do as well as any crop camera now available.

 I think it lacks a pc sync for flash but triggers can get you around this. It also lacks some more enthusiast/ pro bells and whistles but is still a fine and capable camera.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 23, 2014)

The D5x00 is IMHO in general insufficient for professional work because:

1. Its rather slow operation, there are not many direct controls, which is a hassle if you have to work with it daily

2. There is a lack of advanced features, like high speed sync

It is reportedly pretty good for video, though.

And of course a good photographer can produce good photographs from the worst of cameras, while a bad one cant even with the best of cameras.


----------

